# Adding a fire box to a  Brinkman Smokin Pit



## porkaholic (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone added a Char Griller fire box (I think Target and Lowe's carry them) to the side of a Brinkman Smokin Pit?  I have a Brinkman that I bought many years ago and now I want to add a fire box and use the unit as a smoker.  Is anyone aware of mod problems I am going to run into?  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## sniltz (Dec 16, 2009)

I put a firebox on my old smoke n pit.  Just size up the firebox where you want it, then cut out your hole.  Weld the firebox to the chamber and I also put a baffle on the other side of the hole.  I also put a piece of flashing in the smokestack.  Just remember to get a bigger firebox so it heats even in the chamber.  Mine is just a bit to small so I have to add a bigger fire than usual.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  I thought that might be the way to go but was unsure.


----------



## jfskipper (Dec 30, 2009)

I have owned a Brinkman Smokin Pit for 6 years with great results.  The firebox simply "bolts" to the main pit with 4 screws and wing nuts.

Recently I added a rotersserie for chickens, etc.  If you put a hole on the left side above the firebox, the firebox lid will not open.  I dropped the hole 7 1/2 inches from the top of the Brinkman pit.  The spit rod actually protrudes through the top of the firebox.  So the rod gets hot - big deal.

My point: If you are considering an electric spit, you may want to "drop" the firebox several inches so you can position the rod the way you want.  Heat still rises.  

I also put a few bricks in the bottom of the fire pit so it will not wear out as fast.

jfskipper


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 30, 2009)

I ended up just mounting the fire box with the bolts that came with it.  I had to mark the template on the side of the Brinkman and then cut out the hole and drill new mounting holes.  This worked better than expected.  My other smoker is electric and I cannot get the higher temps in cold weather.  This new mod has no problem getting good smoking temps.  I also added a baffel and tuning plates.  Now this thing smokes like a champ.  In fact, if I am not careful I can get temps near 300 in now time, just had to try that to see what would happen.


----------



## triplebq (Dec 30, 2009)

I am planning on turning a Brinkman gas grille King to a Smoker . Mine has temp gauge in the top already and am wondering what else I will need to do ? It's my understanding you use both chr and wood for cooking right or wrong ? 



Got any Qview of yours ? Thanks


----------



## jeremymillrood (Dec 30, 2009)

Can someone post up a pic of this? I'd like to see what this firebox looks like..I think I may have an idea. Also, does Lowes carry these in the winter time..the one near me pretty much puts away all of their grilling and BBQ stuff this time of year.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the smoker with the new fire box attached.  Notice that I had to place it on the left side with the opening opposite the opening of the pit.  This was due to smoke stack location.  I also repainted the old Brinkman.  Lowe's carries these year round in Idaho or at least they had one left on the shelf a few weeks ago.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks..I'm thinking I maybe able to use one of those to covert my vertical smoker to a side box..


----------



## triplebq (Dec 30, 2009)

*So the end slides out for cleaning and loading ? I saw someone had raised the box screen higher to keep the ashes from killing the fire . Thanks*


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 31, 2009)

The end does slide out for cleaning but I load the fire box by opening the lid.  As for raising the inside grate, a must do.  I leaned from someone on this site that the shaker basket sold at Lowe's, Char Broil brand I think, was a good charcoal basket and it works great.  Did my smoking yesterday using this basket for the first time.


----------



## triplebq (Dec 31, 2009)

*My NEW project is in the house ( so to speak ) ! I plan on adding a fire box to this . I just got it home ( FREEBIE >>>>> ) still works . SAo now I have planning to do for a new bottom with proper slant for grease draining , smoke stack location and a heat ( box ) fire or char coal . Any ideals and or tips would be greatly appreciated .  *


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 31, 2009)

You did a GOOD JOB. I have been suggesting this same thing to lots of friends of mine who just have pits and I know it's not hard to do. They just don't take the bait cuz I guess they're afraid.

I'd do it in a minute if I had just a plain pit to do it with.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks.  I have had this pit for 20 years and was in the process of thinking about buying a new smoker.  My electric Bradley is underpowered for smoking in cold weather so naturally a new smoker was in order.  Others on this site were using the side fire box and that got me doing a little research.  As you said, it did not take much to have a "new" smoker for about $70.  Besides, I am now back to wood and charcoal.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 4, 2010)

Went to Lowes this weekend, they had them there for $74 bucks..I was thinking about buying one to attach to my vertical smoker.  After some deliberation, I decided it wasn't going to be worth the effort.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw two of them on EBAY for 53.95 one had free shipping but was sold .


----------



## porkaholic (Jan 4, 2010)

Shipping cost might get up there.  That side fire box is heavy.


----------

